# Ungewollte horizontale Scrollbalken



## Ace (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Frameset. In dem Frame in dem der eigentliche Seiteninhalt angezeigt wird, wird auch ein horizontaler Scrollbalken angezeigt obwohl nur ein vertikaler benötigt wird. Wird also die Höhe der Seite so verändert das man vertikal scrollen muss erscheint auch ein horizontaler Scrollbalken. Ich nehme an das es mit dem Frameset zusammenhängt. 

Der Link unten verweist auf eine Zip Datei die das Frameset mit einer Testseite enthält (6kb). Wäre nett wenn sich das mal einer ansehen könnte, ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter.

DAS PROBLEMFRAMESET RUNTERLADEN


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2004)

Hi.

Das Thema wurde vor kurzem hier schon behandelt, schau Dir mal den Link an, vielleicht hilft der Dir weiter...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials127478.html


----------



## Ace (22. Januar 2004)

Danke, nun geht es. Den Thread wo die Lösung drin steht hat die Suche mal wieder nicht ausgespuckt


----------

